# Siebfilter-Patrone/SiFi/SiPa mit Abzweiger aus Pumpenkammer?



## CrimsonTide (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wieder mal folgende Fragen bzw. Suche nach Erfahrungswerten: 

*1) *ich war auf der Suche nach geeigneten Spülpumpen für eine Siebfilter-Patrone/Sprifi/Sifi und bin über folgendes gestolpert:

http://www.koikurier.de/download/Filtersysteme_SIFI.pdf

In dem kurzen Artikel wird der Rückfluss zum Teich gesplittet und damit die Sifi gespült! Hat das jemand schon mal so versucht? Gibts Erfahrungen dazu? Ginge das mit einer Oase Optimax 15000 (Splitten des Druckseitig angeschlossenen 50mm Schlauch und Spülung mittels 32mm)? 

*2) *Welche Pumpen verwendet ihr zum Spülen der SIFI? Eine Jebao FTP-4600 Eco mit 4600 l/h, hmax 2,6m ist angeblich zu schwach, aber eine Seerose UP-70 hat auch nicht mehr Durchfluss, nur etwas mehr hmax ... gibt das den Unterschied im Spüldruck aus? Die Pumpe muss ja kaum 10cm über Wasserspiegel überwinden (Sifi-Boden bis Spülanschluss) und wäre so schön verbrauchsarm mit 35W.

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## ebo (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter-Patrone/SiFi/SiPa mit Abzweiger aus Pumpenkammer?*

Hallo.
Also ich habe mittlerweile die Erfahrung gemacht das der Druck wichtig ist. Man muss das Wasser zwar nicht hochpumpen aber immerhin muss das Wasser aus den Spülarmen gegen den Wasserdruck ankämpfen.
Und auf die paar Euro Strom kommt es mir nun auch nicht mehr an.

Ich dachte vorher auch das eine 5000er Pumpe reicht aber man erkennt schnell das die zu schwach ist.

Bei mir hängt mittlerweile eine SuperFish Pond-Eco 8000 dran und hält das Sieb relativ lange frei ohne dass das Wasser über den Rand der SiFi steigt.

Aber zu Hochzeiten muss ich das Sieb trotzdem 1x die Woche reinigen.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter-Patrone/SiFi/SiPa mit Abzweiger aus Pumpenkammer?*

Servus Aaron

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/82/]Olli verwendet diese Pumpe[/URL]
Quelle

Dodi & Jo `s Siebfilter


----------



## CrimsonTide (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter-Patrone/SiFi/SiPa mit Abzweiger aus Pumpenkammer?*

Hallo Helmut,

das ist aber nicht der Siebfilter, den ich meine ... ich rede von der Siebfilterpatrone wie z.B. hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und für sowas hätten mich meine 2 punkte interessiert  aber danke fürs helfen wollen!


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter-Patrone/SiFi/SiPa mit Abzweiger aus Pumpenkammer?*

Servus Aaron

Was macht es für einen Unterschied ob das Filtersieb zu einem Zylinder zusammen gerollt ist 
Die Reinigung erfolgt bei einer "Patrone" durch einen Rotor mit Düsen .... die Düsen daran sind in etwa ident .... 

Fragtest du nicht nach der Pumpe 

Eine Optimax bringt keinen Druck .... zu den beiden anderen kann ich nix sagen ....

Heinrich Sprick sagt auf seiner Web-Seite ..... "je höher der Druck umso bessere Spülergebnisse"


----------



## CrimsonTide (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter-Patrone/SiFi/SiPa mit Abzweiger aus Pumpenkammer?*

hallo helmut, 

mit deinem einwand, dass sifi-patrone auch nur gerollt ist, hast du natürlich recht ... 


mann, dieses vorfilter-thema bei schwerkraft und endlicher geldbörse ist echt nicht so einfach *grummel*


----------



## Frankia (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter-Patrone/SiFi/SiPa mit Abzweiger aus Pumpenkammer?*

Hallo Aron

ich habe mir auch eine Sifi-Patronen selbst gebaut und mit einem Sieb von 200 µ versehen. Das Sieb ist relativ fein und deshalb benötigts du auch eine starke Pumpe. 
Bei mir verwende ich die Seerose *UP 80.*
Habe es auch schon mit anderen Pumpen probiert, aber nicht den Erfolg erzielt, den ich haben wollte. 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall bei der Seerose bleiben.


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter-Patrone/SiFi/SiPa mit Abzweiger aus Pumpenkammer?*

Mahlzeit Aaron

Hast du eine Gartenpumpe ..... schließ halt einfach die an 

Schlimmstenfalls mußt halt öfters spülen (über eine Schaltuhr oder über einen Schwimmerschalter in der nächsten Kammer), bis du die €€€ für eine Gute Lösung beeinander hast.

Hat dein SIFI auch einen 32er-Schlauchtüllen-Anschluß, nehme ich aber an ....


> Splitten des Druckseitig angeschlossenen 50mm Schlauch und Spülung mittels 32mm


----------

